# My Dart frog has a Puffed neck and it is worrying.



## Mitchthefrog (Feb 1, 2021)

My dart frog Mitch has been calling a lot this morning, and now has this puff/limp on his(I am not actually sure of his gender) neck,even when he is not calling, is this something to be worried about? I also fed him more than usual, and he ate all of the flies rather quickly. Any insight would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Fill this out, please (cut and paste, and post as a reply to this thread):









Read before posting! Fill this out to help troubleshoot...


Answer all these questions as best you can (cut and paste -- please don't quote because that makes it hard to read the responses): 1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ? Were they WC (wild collected) or CB (captive bred)? 2. What are your...




www.dendroboard.com


----------



## Schledog (Apr 28, 2020)

Mitchthefrog said:


> (I am not actually sure of his gender)


If it's calling it is a male. Could you try and post a full tank picture please? And I could be wrong on this since I've only owned frogs for like a month and they are still little (I'm more of a plant person myself) but isn't the throat being puffed normal if the frog is actively calling? I could be wrong but I thought that was the case. Anyway yeah if you could show a picture of the full tank and fill out that sheet that would be great.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

The slight swelling you're seeing in the neck is completely normal. That's the gular sac post calling.

Probably. 

s


----------



## Mitchthefrog (Feb 1, 2021)

Schledog said:


> If it's calling it is a male. Could you try and post a full tank picture please? And I could be wrong on this since I've only owned frogs for like a month and they are still little (I'm more of a plant person myself) but isn't the throat being puffed normal if the frog is actively calling? I could be wrong but I thought that was the case. Anyway yeah if you could show a picture of the full tank and fill out that sheet that would be great.


----------



## Schledog (Apr 28, 2020)

Ok, thanks. This doesn't have to relate to the throat but having a layer of sphagnum moss makes the vivarium too moist for the frog's feet which can lead to issues so I would recommend removing the sphagnum layer and replacing it with leaf litter. I like using texas live oak leaf litter which is cheap for a pretty nice bag but it looks like you are using some other type of oak which is fine except in my experience local red and white oak leaves decay too fast. If you do use leaves you collect just make sure to sterilize them by heat and make sure they aren't from an area that pesticides were used. What size tank is it and how many frogs do you have?


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks normal to me


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Scott and Varanoid are correct, this is normal.

I also agree wit Schledog on the advice of the tank.


----------



## Mitchthefrog (Feb 1, 2021)

Schledog said:


> Ok, thanks. This doesn't have to relate to the throat but having a layer of sphagnum moss makes the vivarium too moist for the frog's feet which can lead to issues so I would recommend removing the sphagnum layer and replacing it with leaf litter. I like using texas live oak leaf litter which is cheap for a pretty nice bag but it looks like you are using some other type of oak which is fine except in my experience local red and white oak leaves decay too fast. If you do use leaves you collect just make sure to sterilize them by heat and make sure they aren't from an area that pesticides were used. What size tank is it and how many frogs do you have?


Is this something that is urgent, and I do not have anywhere else to put the frog, could I keep him in while I replace the sphagnum? Thank you!!


----------



## Mitchthefrog (Feb 1, 2021)

Schledog said:


> What size tank is it and how many frogs do you have?


I have a 10 gallon tank with one frog, is it weird that he is calling even when he is alone?


----------



## HollyB83 (Nov 8, 2020)

Mitchthefrog said:


> Is this something that is urgent, and I do not have anywhere else to put the frog, could I keep him in while I replace the sphagnum? Thank you!!


You can definitely keep him in there until you can replace it. Frogs can sense pressure changes, so if you have a front coming in, it could be a reason he's calling


----------



## Schledog (Apr 28, 2020)

Mitchthefrog said:


> Is this something that is urgent,


Yeah like @HollyB83 said you can keep him in there while you replace the sphag. An issue that can happen is foot rot, which happens over a long period of time so it won't happen overnight or anything. And yeah it is not unusual that the frog was calling.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Mitchthefrog said:


> I have a 10 gallon tank with one frog, is it weird that he is calling even when he is alone?


Not unusual at all. They call to communicate and let their presence be known to females and attract them in. Your frog doesn't know if there are any females nearby without giving them a holler.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Hes excited.


----------

